# Bloxxs, order direct, or is there a US importer?



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

All:

is there a US importer for Bloxxs?

http://www.bloxxs.de/start.htm

Thanks-


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi, 

The dealers list does not mention any in the US. So why not order directly or ask Marcus. Those parts are heavy, so be prepared for a lot of transportation costs. Cheapest for transportation is a whole container full of the Bloxx material. That´s what western companies do with this China stuff. 

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Fritz- 

You are right on all counts, why I was wondering if there was someone else that brought it over en masse. The steel bridge and blocks I would want would add up fast as far as weight. 

The container situation is the best, when the item is large/bulky enough. I looked into this for Automotive stuff a few years back.


----------

